# I finally got a new cart... It's a.....



## shorthorsemom (Apr 2, 2011)

AEROCROWN.




I just picked up my new cart yesterday after about 6 months of searching. I brought home a Bellcrown Aerocrown.

Carriage machine works is about 40 minutes from my house. I went to go check out the minicrown and came home with the aerocrown. I liked the seat for the aeocrown, I choose the one with the high back and arm rest pads. Nice support and it felt good. I will know better tomorrow when I get a lesson in it and will let you know how my horse liked it.

I still have the hyperbike dream though... Kudos to Bob for all his phone support and for helping me keep my hyperbike dream alive while I gain driving experience. My trainer wanted me to wait until next year to sprout my wings. I am also having some flexibility issues lately which influenced my decision to go with something that was easy entry and provided back support. Next year Bob, I want wings so I will be in touch.

I got the Aerocrown with the high back single seat and the wheels are burgandy in color. It is really pretty.





I can't wait to see how it performs tomorrow... stay tuned! Adair


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 2, 2011)

Cool! Good for you!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 2, 2011)

Bravo! Adair, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see pix



They sure seem like a classy cart. We need a report tommorrow...please, please please....

Angie


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 2, 2011)

Hahaha! YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on your new cart - its turned into a new cart fest on the forum


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks all, I hope my trainer can come today. It is planned, but sometimes she has to cancel. I can't wait. I will try to get her to snap a couple of photos too. He is a total furry brown stained mudball. hmmm maybe some photos of just the cart.. haha

I am so excited, it looks so cool I keep going out and peeking under the tarp and re-covering it.

I couldn't believe how many members got new carts this year, it's been inspiring. I have read every thread and sent some LOOOOOONNNNGGGG emails asking different people questions. thanks guys for the help





I had joined weight watchers to take off pounds so my boy has to pull less but couldn't offset the weight of my meadowbrook fast enough to make me happy so I went cart shopping.

Between my 10 lb loss (so far) and the aerocrown I am hoping to feel a difference today. oooohhhh that cart is so cute! I hope we can get all the adjustments right, I was on the cusp of needing the floor raised for my length of leg, but Stephen of Carriage machine says if it isn't exactly right he will trade me back for a custom fitted cart. Wish me luck.

Does anybody ever name their carts? LOL, something this cute needs a name...


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Apr 3, 2011)

Me too!! I ordered a Bellcrown Badger the first week of March, so I am anxiously waiting for shipment! My pony is 43+ inches tall

Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, these Aerocrowns are pretty nice too! i went to the website and looked around.

I'm going to start saving now for one of these spiffy things (Aerocrowns or Pacific Smart cart).

I spent yesterday bringing the Shetland cart into the house to do some work on it, taking off wheels and inspecting axles, deciding what to do with the three carts I have now.

A fun day!

Wow, these Aerocrowns are pretty nice too! i went to the website and looked around.

I'm going to start saving now for one of these spiffy things (Aerocrowns or Pacific Smart cart).

I spent yesterday bringing the Shetland cart into the house to do some work on it, taking off wheels and inspecting axles, deciding what to do with the three carts I have now.

A fun day!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 3, 2011)

I just got in from my lesson. LOVE THE CART! oh wow, it felt great, fits me great, rolls like a dream and is sooooooo comfortable on rough ground. I could hardly believe how great it felt. OH my word I am very happy.. I was sweating bullets after spending that much money on the cart, but as I said before, one really well fitting cart to both horse and driver is worth more than 2-3 carts of lesser money that don't fit or feel right. The ride alone was worth the money.

I don't know how to down load photos, but will try to get somebody to post some for me. Still have adjustments to do on the harness, my trainer wants some leather pieces to hold the traces (I forget what she called them) rather than sandwiching the traces.

We adjusted the shafts a couple of times before the lesson, and again after we were finished, everything is like starting new. Had to adjust the britching fit, breast collar needed adjustments, tugs came up a little... you get the picture... it was a process through out the whole lesson, but I am so completely satisfied with this cart. My boy pulled it like it wasn't there, no struggles, it didn't sink in the moist ground, and my shoulder didn't get sore and I didn't have any problems with my legs having nerve pain either.. I LOVE the seat too. Its like it was custom made for me. yippeeee,




Its so cute I'm going to call it "rose bud" LOL.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 3, 2011)

That's WONDERFUL, Adair!



:yeah I told you you'd like it.



Once you've had a cart with torsion axles or air bag suspension there is just no going back on rough ground.

The parts your trainer is talking about are called "trace carriers" and you'll need those for the Hyperbike too eventually. Can't wait to see your pictures!

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Leia, Trace carriers, that is what she said. We made some out of baling twine to make do for today. I am going to see if Kim can post two photos for me. I can't make the photo upload work.

I will send her one of the cart by itself and one photo taken a couple of minutes after I started out. Many adjustments made during the lesson to the cart and including my contact on the bit posture etc.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 3, 2011)

Posting photos for shorthorsemom.



Looking good to me, but I'm not an expert!

The New Cart!






Hitched:


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Kim! Appreicate the photo post.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 3, 2011)

Your cart is beautiful





You sound like you made the right choice and are very happy....I can't wait to hear/see more of you guys. That's great that you felt like he had no trouble with it. WHat's it weigh?

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 3, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Your cart is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It weighs somewhere around 93 lbs they said. We had no trouble picking it up and putting it in my car. I an able to lift it up and tuck the ends of the tarp under the wheels with no effort, couldn't do that with my meadowbrook. I thought it was cool that if fit right in the back of my honda pilot. I will keep you all posted along our driving journey. I think with the aerocrown I will be able to do more with my boy and won't be so limited by the weight of my cart. Ike actually got rather frisky for a chubby fur ball. I could tell he was enjoying our lesson. When we get all the harness and adjustments right it will be even better, like getting a new car and it takes you awhile to get everything set just right.

thanks for all the positive postings everybody!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your new cart! It sounds like your horse is happy with it and I LOVE hearing the excitement in your post



!! Always great to hear from someone who is thrilled with driving!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooooohhh....Soooo pretty!! That's more the kind of seat I planned to order as to me that's much nicer-looking than the thick boxy one and is just as secure. Congratulations on a wonderful purchase!

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Leia! The seat cushion comes off too. I thought that was cool and it is a bit thinner than the minicrown seat cushion, but softer. I was able to put my feet on the floor on the aerocrown but not on the bellcrown due to the thickness of the seat cushion. I felt very secure and supported in this seat. I felt I picked right when I finished my lesson and wasn't in any pain. I have an old shoulder injury and some leg nerve pain from a riding wreck that can act up when I drive but the suspension and supportive seat really made a difference in my comfort level. I can hardly wait to get all the adjustments tweeked to my trainers satisfaction. She takes good care of us and makes sure we get it right.


----------



## jegray21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on the new cart!


----------

